# Rv problem



## msjjd (Jan 25, 2013)

Plugged in but I have no power my battery is dead but nothing in camper comes on


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just thinkin off the top of my head to help you since it's so late. Are the leads to the batteries hooked up? HAve you checked the breakers in the rv? Are you sure there is power at your post????? My last deal there was no power at the post because of high water.


----------



## msjjd (Jan 26, 2013)

I got 110 to the breaker and I know the battery is bad but I put a charger on it and could run a few things.got the heat to come on and the slides to go out but I'm not sure if the converter is working. All fuses are good


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like the breaker on the pole or in your rv. Should be a reset button on the converter and/or breakers.


----------



## msjjd (Jan 26, 2013)

Does the converter have a reset ,I havent found it. The fan has not come on but it may not be hot enough.


----------



## Boondocks (Jan 26, 2013)

Look and see if the gfi switch is tripped.If so reset it.


----------



## msjjd (Jan 26, 2013)

No gfci switch in the main panel I have checked twice.


----------



## adavis (Jan 27, 2013)

I had a gfci trip in the bathroom on one trip. It kept the kitchen and the outside outlet on the camper from working as well. Check the one in the bathroom. Check all the breakers. Check the wiring coming from the inverters. Maybe a critter has chewed on some wire somewhere?? Dunno. Good luck.


----------



## riprap (Jan 27, 2013)

msjjd said:


> I got 110 to the breaker and I know the battery is bad but I put a charger on it and could run a few things.got the heat to come on and the slides to go out but I'm not sure if the converter is working. All fuses are good



If it has not been tampered with, everything in the camper should run on 12V besides the 110 outlets, A/C, hot water heater, microwave and maybe fridge. Sounds like if your getting power to some things, the critters have chewed some wires or there is a problem with the converter. Your 12V stuff should work without a battery when plugged in. Try testing all the leads coming out of the inverter box on each side of the fuses with a 12V test light. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope you got it figured out.

I know how that goes.

Pulled in one night to hook up to a 30 amp and it was busted. Called park maintenance. It was hot and I was hot. When they finally got there they said there was no power on the 30 amp circuit but I could hook up to the 50 amp with a converter cord. I didn't have one. They found me one in short order.

Just sayin' there isn't always power at the plug-in.


----------



## msjjd (Feb 3, 2013)

So even if the battery is bad as long as I plug up power cord everything should work? That is not the case here when I plug power cord in only 110 things work, lights inside will not come on.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds like the inverter/converter (whatever that rhing os called) may be bad. Try unhooking the battery an see what happens. Dead or low voltage batteries can so strang things to the power system. After unplugging the battery see if it'll all work when hooked up to the power poll.


----------



## riprap (Feb 5, 2013)

msjjd said:


> So even if the battery is bad as long as I plug up power cord everything should work? That is not the case here when I plug power cord in only 110 things work, lights inside will not come on.



Sounds like the inverter box is bad, or not getting power. Try pulling your truck up to the battery and hook some jumper cables to the bad battery. If your lights come on then then it has to be the box.


----------



## zigzag3337 (Feb 9, 2013)

If your battery is dead, it will keep a lot of your equipment from working. Your slides are wired straight to the 12V battery and NOT your converter. Your fridge is 110v but the circuit board that controls it is 12v and it has to have good power. Same for your furnace and hot water heater. 

Most lights that are in the coach run on 12v also, so having a dead battery will cause a lot of headaches. You mentioned that you put a charger on the battery and things started to work. This tells me that your battery disconnect switch is either okay or you don't have one. It also tells me that the main auto reset breaker is also okay. Each of your slides will have their own breaker along with the power from the battery feeding the coach. These breakers are approx. 1" long and 1/2" wide with two lugs coming out of them. 

If you have the room, I suggest that you replace the battery with a series 27 marine battery. After you get the battery and BEFORE you install it, take a voltage meter and see what the voltage is across the battery. Then install the battery and plug the camper in and see what the voltage is. On my coach, the battery reads 13.2v disconnected and 14.7 hooked up. This tells me that my charging system is working as it should. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## msjjd (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## msjjd (Feb 16, 2013)

I was planning on working on it this weekend but the rain just keeps coming which is good cause we really need it.


----------



## msjjd (Feb 19, 2013)

Well started taking panel apart and I think I'm not getting 12 volts through the inverter I'm gonna unhook everything tomorrow maybe it's a bad circuit board, it's not putting dc to terminal block on panel anyway I found out tomorrow


----------



## southernman13 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would change the battery first. If it's bad the inverter may not work. That's at least an easy check.


----------



## southernman13 (Feb 20, 2013)

southernman13 said:


> I would change the battery first. If it's bad the inverter may not work. That's at least an easy check.



What I was getting at is some chargerss will not come on without a certain amount of voltage present. I know of several brand chargers that require at least 5 volts present on a 24volt battery pack. When this happens we've taken an outside charger and hooked it to the battery as well as plug in the onboard charger. When the voltage rises the onboard charger will kick in. But as stated prior, if the battery is bad with a dead short neither one may come on and this could be your problem. Can't tell you how many chargers ive seen thrown away because it wouldn't come on and the tech didn't know better.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Feb 20, 2013)

What brand/model converter do you have?  They are usually fused in addition to the breaker on the 110v that feeds the inverter (fuse or fuses in the converter box).  If you have 110v into the converter and are not getting 12v out, it's either a fuse or a fried board.

When I had my trailer, a lightning strike on the fence nearby popped my fuse and tripped a few breakers in the trailer that was in storage nearby (plugged in though).

Also I think this was already touched on, but GFCI's are notorious for tripping in trailers.  Mine did not have GFCI breakers, but there were GFCI outlets and each GFCI had more than one "regular" outlet downstream of it that was also protected.  It could get confusing when the GFCI in the living area tripped and you had no power in the bedroom on the other side of the wall until I figured out what outlets fed from what GFCI's.


----------



## msjjd (Feb 24, 2013)

I pulled the converter out Thursday and tested it , it is working fine so when I got home I put everything back together and all is working. All I can figure it must have been a loose wire all along. Thanks to everyone for all there input!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 24, 2013)

My camper didnt even have a battery in it and everything worked when plugged in.. Glad you got it


----------



## zigzag3337 (Feb 26, 2013)

Glad you found it. 
I know both of my campers 2007 32' FW and my 2012 42' FW toyhauler, if the battery is weak, it will cause a lot if intermittent problems. Mainly it shows up when working the hydraulics. If you keep your coach plugged in full time, I highly recommend that you put a battery disconnect switch on it if you don't have one. When not in use, turn it off. This will save you from buying a new battery every 3 years.


----------



## f250superduty (Mar 28, 2013)

i had same problem. you need a good battery.


----------



## whchunter (Apr 3, 2013)

*Hmmmm*



zigzag3337 said:


> If your battery is dead, it will keep a lot of your equipment from working. Your slides are wired straight to the 12V battery and NOT your converter. Your fridge is 110v but the circuit board that controls it is 12v and it has to have good power. Same for your furnace and hot water heater.
> 
> Most lights that are in the coach run on 12v also, so having a dead battery will cause a lot of headaches. You mentioned that you put a charger on the battery and things started to work. This tells me that your battery disconnect switch is either okay or you don't have one. It also tells me that the main auto reset breaker is also okay. Each of your slides will have their own breaker along with the power from the battery feeding the coach. These breakers are approx. 1" long and 1/2" wide with two lugs coming out of them.
> 
> ...




Why would the voltage be higher hooked up? Seems the voltage draw on the 12V system even offset by the inverter charging system would be same or less.  I'm not saying your wrong just asking.


----------



## zigzag3337 (Aug 12, 2013)

whchunter said:


> Why would the voltage be higher hooked up? Seems the voltage draw on the 12V system even offset by the inverter charging system would be same or less.  I'm not saying your wrong just asking.



No different then your alternator trying to charge a weak battery. When the battery is weak or dead, the alternator puts out 17 volts, when the battery is good, the alternator puts out 14 volts. If you don't change the battery, your alternator will burn out.

With a camper, the inverter has a built in charger. This is what keeps the battery charged. The down side to it, this charger doesn't go into a trickle charge when the battery is fully charged. This will cause the battery to boil the acid out of the battery and shorten the life of the battery. That's why the disconnect switch is so important.


----------



## msjjd (Aug 16, 2013)

I bought a new battery first of summer only problem I have now is I cant run the A/C and microwave at the same time or the main will tri


----------



## msjjd (Aug 16, 2013)

Everything else works fine


----------

